# 14/10 or 12/12 ?



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

hey guys question...   has anyone used the 14/10 method?  is 12/12 just better all together and i shouldnt be using 14/10?  
i did alittle research when i started the whole 14/10 2 weeks ago and it seemed logical to me at the time but now im not so sure. any help would be great!

here's my point...
dark = bud Growth?
light = plant and leaf growth?

ive seen a few ppl claim that 14/10 will help dwarf your plant (great for micro) and then some ppl say that it will ruin potency in the long run.
im switching back to 12/12 for now but just curious as to what 
may be the long term effects of 14/10 lighting. 

thanks all GG.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 19, 2008)

14 lights on 10 off? or the other way areound? the less light they get the less growth they get. so if you wanna turn the lights off for 14 hrs ...yes it will flower but growth and yeild will be hindered.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 19, 2008)

I'd stick with the tried and tested 12/12 schedule GG.


----------



## Ganja_Greg (Feb 19, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> 14 lights on 10 off? or the other way areound? the less light they get the less growth they get. so if you wanna turn the lights off for 14 hrs ...yes it will flower but growth and yeild will be hindered.


 

14 off 10 on.  ya i dont wanna make my yield less. 

thanks RBH think all just stick to 12/12


----------



## Hick (Feb 19, 2008)

Clark's book on botany, cites studies that say mj produces twice as much thc under 12 hours of light, as under 10.  MJ BOTANY chapter 4, I think.


----------



## King Bud (Feb 19, 2008)

> One idea to simulate a more natural daylength is to start flowering at 14/10 and eventually get to 12/12 to finish. This will extend the flowering period by approximately 10% and also increase yield. These terms are expressed under the assumption that a full 24-hour cycle is used. This is the natural circadean rhythm that all living things have evolved to use and varying from a 24-hour cycle should be treated as experimental.



That's from GrowFAQ lighting basics, might be of interest.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Feb 19, 2008)

> This is the natural circadean rhythm that all living things have evolved to use



But ... natural circadian rhythm can be affected by environment and it has been proven that a plants circadian rythm can be changed.

Did quite a bit of reading on this last week (was trying to find out if it was unnatural to be growing 12/12 from seed)



> A biological clock is an internal mechanism in a living organism that controls
> the timing of physiological functions and activities. Biological clocks are found
> in almost all living things and they control many of the rhythms that we can
> observe in nature and ourselves every day.
> ...





> Biological rhythms can easily be observed in plants. Bean plants raise and lower
> their leaves at the same time each day. Flowering plants, such as California
> Poppies, Morning Glories and Four O&#8217;clocks, open and close their flowers at
> certain times during each day. How is the biological clock controlled? Biological
> ...



As Hick said, most THC is produced when 12/12. that's what I'd stick with.


----------



## liermam (Mar 2, 2008)

Generally, the only time I hear of 14/10 on/off is towards the end of the flowering cycle, after flush commences. This is especially good for big stretchy sativas, or just non-micro plants in general. The extra light during flush helps plants metabolize whatever goodies left from the grow, encouraging both a little bit extra veg and extra bud production.

I've also heard of people doing 10/14 on/off for straight-shot micro grows, or even if they're LST'ing and pinching. I have no idea how well it works, but its not unheard of.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 2, 2008)

I would definately stick to the 12/12 schedule. Its a tried and proven method and is very effective. Good luck and grow it big.


----------

